# Super Heavy Period with Clotting



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

Ever since my period returned (17months postpartum, which was in March of 2005), I have had seriously heavy periods with major clotting. My period are not painful, just heavy (although ovulation is). I will go through an overnight pad or a super tampon in an hour or hour and a half and the clots are quite large. I have become anemic as well, something that I was not the first month my period returned. Each time I've had my blood checked, my ferritin has been lower and lower. So I am assuming that the heavy bleeding each month has created the anemia. I was dairy free for a very long time and now have only butter occasionally and all of our meats are hormone-free. I use very limited soy as well (Bragg's aminos, occasional tamari or tofu). My thyroid levels seem fine and chaste tree has not helped. Any suggestions? I do not want to take birth control pills.


----------



## emilys_mom1 (Nov 2, 2005)

My ferritin is also low. My dr. has be taking Iron and Vit. C 3 times a day. I don't have the issue with period that you have though. What about trying to take one baby asprin everyday except while on your period to help avoid the clots. You could also try taking some Vit b 6 to help regular things out with your cycles and period. It is amazing what a little more vitamins can do your our female system.


----------

